# Sales on FoxPro Scorpion callers



## baddog

Just bought a Foxpro Scorpion caller from Midway for $349.99. Not sure how long the sales will last.Others like F&T Fur Harvester have them also.
I like the features on the remote.The remote has a a lot of info like volume level ,it tells you if it's on mute,list all of your sounds I believe up to 200 different sounds and is suppost to have one of the longest range's for control.
I have other brands that just have not lived up to their claims on range in the field ,you set up only to find the remote will not work and you have to move it or yourself closer.
Really hope that the FoxPro works as claimed.Plan to try it out this weekend.


----------



## baddog

Got out Saturday afternoon and early this morning ,no coyotes yet .I did get answering howls this morning and called in one Hawk and one Eagle with my Scorpion so it seems to be loud enough.Although in wind I think I will use a external horn speaker that I have for extra loudness. Even with a extra speaker it still will be a easy to carry setup since the Scorpion will fit in a coat pocket.One of the reasons I bought it was for the remote and it's features.I will say so far the remote does everything that I was looking for.It has been very dependable as far as range, changing sounds,setting volume and mute.It just works better in the field than the other brands that I have.Tried the remote at over 200 yards in the field,worked great. Give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Teamroper

Got the Scorpion back last November from Midway USA and don't regret a minute of it. I have put that caller on my front deck at night and had yotes answer me up to 3/8 mile away. I did however pick up one of the SP-55 speakers a month later but if you are using it anywhere near a wooded area you won't need it. I have had witnesses say that they have heard coyotes answer me at 600-800 yds away (without the SP-55 speaker) and I didn't even know it. Another hunter was between me and the coyote and he witnessed it. If I have a real windy day I will pull out the SP-55 but other than that I just go by each individual setup to determine what I am going to use. Add some kind of decoy, a couple of hand calls in case you don't have time to get the e-call out and a small backpack to carry the odds and ends and you are pretty much unlimited on what you can do. Just don't forget your bipod (monopod or tripod). Have fun. See ya in the woods.


----------



## ebbs

Was just browsing through this thread and noticed a great deal when I googled Foxpro Scorpion from Larry's Pistol and Pawn online. FOR $298!!! This price is even far lower than any of the ones I saw listed above. Midway USA has adjusted their "clearance" price to $393.

Foxpro Scorpion at Larry's Pistol & Pawn


----------



## knapper

I just looked and they are sold out.


----------



## wvcoyote

f&t fur harvester's trading post has them 349.95, and they will program what sounds you want to.


----------



## cooncrazy

Foxpro scorpion and sp55 deployment bags
heres a nice setup for the scorpion.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

FYI foxpro is coming out with 2 new units. The firestorm in camo with 50 calls a step above the fx3 with the tx 5 controller. They are also up -grading the scorpion with morecalls and an upgraded controller for 349 the same price as the the x1a the newer model being x1b. I believe thats right. anyway just thought I would let everyone know.


----------



## RoughNeck

I just got my foxpro scorpion in today bought it new off ebay for 275.00 havent got to try it out , but would like to know if there are certain batterys that work really well in it ?


----------



## youngdon

Nice grab RoughNeck, Wow $275 is a great price on a scorpion.


----------

